# In case you need another reason to hate PETA



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

PETA uses KKK imagery at dog show protest

NEW YORK (AP) - "Is this really the KKK?" somebody asked the woman in the white robe and the pointy hat.

Crowds gawked at a table set up outside Madison Square Garden on Monday afternoon, where People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals was protesting the start of the Westminster Kennel Club show. PETA contends that the American Kennel Club promotes pure-breeding of dogs that is harmful to their health.

"Welcome AKC Members," read a banner hanging from the table - with AKC crossed out and KKK written above it. Two PETA protesters dressed as Ku Klux Klan members, while other volunteers handed out brochures that read: "The KKK and the AKC: BFF?"

"Obviously it's an uncomfortable comparison," PETA spokesman Michael McGraw said.

But the AKC is trying to create a "master race," he added. "It's a very apt comparison."

Uno the beagle barks after winning Best in Show at the 2008 Westminster Dog Show. (Seth Wenig / Associated Press)

David Frei, spokesman for Westminster and TV host of coverage on USA Network, said: "I can't speak for everyone, but the vast majority of the people exhibiting and handling and showing at Westminster are more interested in the health of dogs than anything else."

"We want to produce the next generation of healthy and happy dogs," he said, "not just for the show ring but for the couches at home."

Most passers-by seemed more puzzled than offended, though those who didn't stop walked away thinking they really had seen the KKK. The most common reaction was to pull out a cell phone and start snapping photos.

Police monitored the situation from nearby, but the scene was mostly calm. One shouting match broke out during the hour-long protest.

Earlier, a man strode away yelling, "That's disgusting! I'm going to buy more fur!"

Fatima Walden, who spotted the protest during a shopping trip, called the KKK imagery inappropriate no matter what the message.

"They could have used something else as an example," she said. "You should be considerate to everybody."


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

uke: uke: uke:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I wonder if the dog show was in Harlem, if they would have picked a differnt theme.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I am from Wyoming and have watched PETA protest Frontier Days rodeo. They cry about alot of things that have been icons in this country for decades. This dog show is just another one. I think we should start a new club. The America Common Sense Club. Dedicated to breeding smarter people. Not sure how to pedigree a human, but hey, we can try. The AKC, though it has faults, is about promoting healthier breeds. Complaining about them showing dogs and "creating a master race" is lower than stupid. They are not creating a master race. It is simply healthier breeding. They should have went and protested a zoo or something. Oh yeah, how many PETA members have AKC dogs. I have two. By the way, my next two are going to be health certified. What's the point in just breeding dogs with the common diseases of the breed. I think breed purification is an excellent idea. People could enjoy their companions longer with less fear of displasia and other major problems. Its hard to retire your best freind and feild buddy cause they have problems with joints or airway, or whatever genetical ailment they face.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

If the AKC was truly interested in creating a "Master Race", then it would only register Labrador Retrievers! :wink:


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

They would post labs and britts, maybe english setters. I've had and loved all three


----------

